# Snoway Mount for J10 or Wagoneer.



## tonychavalia (Nov 22, 2009)

I have an old snoway 3 pin style plow on my Silverado. I have thought about moving the plow to a Jeep J10. There is a mount listed for the Jeep J10 and Wagoneer but I have not found any on the internet for sale. Is this a rare mount to get ahold of.

I would prefere not to modifiy a perfectly good mount if i decide to go the jeep route.

Thanks

The Snoway number is 99100215.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll look around.


----------

